# Unable to change resolution in OpenSuse 11.1



## pedjasmek (May 6, 2009)

I'm running opensuse 11.1 on my virtual machine.This is how xorg.conf file looks like:

# /.../
# SaX generated X11 config file
# Created on: 2009-05-05T18:08:28+0200.
#
# Version: 8.1
# Contact: Marcus Schaefer <[email protected]>, 2005
# Contact: SaX-User list <https://lists.berlios.de/mailman/listinfo/sax-users>
#
# Automatically generated by [ISaX] (8.1)
# PLEASE DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE!
#

Section "Files"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/local"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/URW"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/PEX"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/latin2/misc:unscaled"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/latin2/75dpi:unscaled"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/latin2/100dpi:unscaled"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/latin2/Type1"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/latin7/75dpi:unscaled"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk:unscaled"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/japanese:unscaled"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/kwintv"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/truetype"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/uni:unscaled"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/CID"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/ucs/misc:unscaled"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/ucs/75dpi:unscaled"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/ucs/100dpi:unscaled"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/hellas/misc:unscaled"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/hellas/75dpi:unscaled"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/hellas/100dpi:unscaled"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/hellas/Type1"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc/sgi:unscaled"
FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/xtest"
FontPath "/opt/kde3/share/fonts"
InputDevices "/dev/gpmdata"
InputDevices "/dev/input/mice"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "on"
Option "ZapWarning" "on"
EndSection

Section "Module"
Load "dri"
Load "dbe"
Load "freetype"
Load "extmod"
Load "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Driver "kbd"
Identifier "Keyboard[0]"
Option "Protocol" "Standard"
Option "XkbLayout" "us"
Option "XkbModel" "microsoftpro"
Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"
EndSection


Section "InputDevice"
Driver "vmmouse"
Identifier "Mouse[1]"
Option "Buttons" "5"
Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
Option "InputFashion" "Mouse"
Option "Name" "VMware Pointer"
Option "Protocol" "explorerps/2"
Option "Vendor" "Sysp"
Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection


Section "Monitor"
HorizSync 31-48
Identifier "Monitor[0]"
ModelName "[email protected]"
Option "DPMS"
Option "PreferredMode" "1280x800"
VendorName "--> VESA"
VertRefresh 50-60
UseModes "Modes[0]"
EndSection


Section "Modes"
Identifier "Modes[0]"
Modeline "1280x800" 65.0 1280 1048 1184 1344 800 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync
Modeline "1280x800" 64.11 1280 1080 1184 1344 800 769 772 795
EndSection


Section "Screen"
DefaultDepth 24
SubSection "Display"
Depth 15
Modes "1280x800" 
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
Depth 16
Modes "1024x768" 
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
Depth 24
Modes "1280x800" 
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
Depth 8
Modes "1024x768" 
EndSubSection
Device "Device[0]"
Identifier "Screen[0]"
Monitor "Monitor[0]"
EndSection


Section "Device"
BoardName "VMWARE0405"
Driver "vmware"
Identifier "Device[0]"
VendorName "VMWare Inc"
EndSection



Section "ServerLayout"
Identifier "Layout[all]"
InputDevice "Keyboard[0]" "CoreKeyboard"
InputDevice "Mouse[1]" "CorePointer"
Option "Clone" "off"
Option "Xinerama" "off"
Screen "Screen[0]"
EndSection


Section "DRI"
Group "video"
Mode 0660
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
EndSection

------------------------------------------------
I've been doing some changes but still wasn't able to change the screen resolution,it remains 1024x768 and I want it to be 1280x800.Please help
My configuration is :
Intel Core2Duo 1.66GHz,ATI RADEON HD2400XT


----------



## MIG1 (May 7, 2009)

Have you already tried changing these Depth values in the correct file since the changes are not to be done here on the xorg.conf file?


Section "Screen"
DefaultDepth 24
SubSection "Display"
Depth 15
Modes "1280x800" 
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
Depth 16
Modes "1024x768" <-------
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
Depth 24
Modes "1280x800" 
EndSubSection
SubSection "Display"
Depth 8
Modes "1024x768" <------
EndSubSection
Device "Device[0]"
Identifier "Screen[0]"
Monitor "Monitor[0]"
EndSection


----------



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

What video card and driver do you have ? it should not be that complicated.


----------

